# Pic Of Loft And Snow, See The Birds?



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just wanted to share a pic I like that I took from the woods line of my house.....can you see my white homers?...oh and my husband is in there too..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee that's a nice picture. The white birds flying overhead complete the scene.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That picture is just beautiful, Michelle.

It looks so heavenly.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful picture and nice birds flying too and it does complete the scene--Christmas kinda like...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Is that a rooster or something on the ground???c.hert


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Nice place, still have snow there too........*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

c.hert said:


> Is that a rooster or something on the ground???c.hert


no, that is my terrier Hazel, the chickens do not like coming out in the snow...they prefer to be in their dry "thick pineshavings floor" coop..


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

look at all that snow! awesome scenery and the white birds do fit right in for that shot!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Spirit wings: I can tell your animals are spoiled....just make that rooster or hen go out in that snow--shove them out anyway who cares if its cold....good for their character build up lol.....nice picture....thanks.....c.hert


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful picture! Thanks for sharing. (Says I, from the warm comfort of my livingroom.  )


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

nice pic, thx for sharing. looks cold though =/


----------

